# Horse manure gnat problem!



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I saw someone once on here suggest fly predators but they are something you have to order monthly, if I recall correctly. Exactly as it sounds. Insect War commences as they eat the nasty flies on the pile. That way no bad chemicals. Literally look fly predators up its the real deal. I think for a small amount like yours it would be cheap to fund compared to huge yards. I hope someone here sees this that has tried them to comment because I'd like to know myself...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Lime it, cover it with a tarp and turn it...
Go to a local hardware store and buy a double thick tarp...I use a silver one as the sun doesn't rot the material as fast and it is a bit heavier than those cheap blue plastic tarps commonly purchased.
But gnats, flies....
Only other thing I know will reduce the fly/gnat issue is fly predator or feed through fly preventative all your animals will need given and if you have neighbors with livestock...your problem may not be your problem but your neighbors now invading your side of the property...
🐴....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Lime it is a good start. As it is on a trailer had to turn. Cover with clear plastic or if you can set up a fan to dry the surface it would put a big dent in the population as their breeding ground is no longer friendly place. 

What is underneath between pile and trailer floor to protect that?


----------



## RGUTIERREZ1 (Nov 21, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Lime it is a good start. As it is on a trailer had to turn. Cover with clear plastic or if you can set up a fan to dry the surface it would put a big dent in the population as their breeding ground is no longer friendly place.
> 
> What is underneath between pile and trailer floor to protect that?


 Going to buy some lime and drizzle it on I have it covered for now with 1inch thick plywood to where the sun won’t hit it, Trailer floor is sheet metal.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Plastic heats it up and makes it intolerable breeding ground as well as providing a physical barrier. Clear is better than black.


----------



## RGUTIERREZ1 (Nov 21, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> Plastic heats it up and makes it intolerable breeding ground as well as providing a physical barrier. Clear is better than black.


Oh awesome advice thank you! So just clear plastic on the floor of it will help it sounds like 👍🏼👍🏼 I like it! What’s your take on predator flys?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The lime...*use pulverized* not pelleted.
It is the white powder...some also refer to it as gardening lime.















Be a white tornado as you sprinkle it.
Keep upwind, wear eye protection and a dreaded mask yes indeed so you not breathe in the dust...but it works the best and far better than pellets and is cheaper.
50 pound bag is about $3.29 by me at Tractor Supply and near same price at Lowe's...heavy thing to lift as compact size it is...
I use a old metal coffee can to scoop it and sprinkle it out of...
🐴...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Bottom protects your floor, covering top heats the pile. Lime works because it draws moisture out of them. Make sure your trailer is set so that the water drains off a d the plastic sheeting is longer than the end so water doesn't sit at the end.


----------

